# Probiotics taken with digestive enzymes?



## Evan79 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi,Does anybody know if it would be good or not good to take probiotics with digestive enzymes?


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a very relevant question. I, myself , thought about it . Didn't find any answer anywhere or from anybody and decided it shouldn't be harmful. This is what I do . I take probioticas with enzymes.


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a very relevant question. I, myself , thought about it . Didn't find any answer anywhere or from anybody and decided it shouldn't be harmful. This is what I do . I take probiotics with enzymes.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They sell stuff with both and some people seem to do well.I can't think of a reason it would be dangerous (like some interaction)


----------

